# Silkscreen Printing a DriFit T-shirt



## RealTrading (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi, 

I just received an order to print dri fit tee using silkscreen.

Please advise on what to use, i have done only using water based inks on poly cotton shirts.

First time i will try silkscreen printing on drifit tee.

Thank you in advance for those helpful replies.



Gary


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

I always use poly ink on dry-fit t's.


----------

